# Alina Pogostkin, Nikolai Tokarev and the Academic Symphonie Orchestra of Moskau



## Daniel

Programm: 

Sibelius violin concerto d-minor op. 47
Chopin: piano concerto no2 op. 21
Brahms: 1st symphonie op.68

First of all it was a great night!

Both, Alina Pogostkin and Nikolai Tokarev, have a tremendous talent! Alina Pogostkin played technical perfect, though she did not get the typical Sibelius touch. She played it a bit too smooth, some more roughness would have been better. Anyway her playing with the orchestra was homogen.

Nikolai Tokarev has a very sensible touch. I must admit, this Chopin concerto doesn't belong to my great favourites. The second movement and also the third Tokarev did best.

Then Marc Gorenstein alone with the Orchestra playing Brahms 1st symphonie. This is one of my most loved symphonies. The 1st movement very Beethovian; Brahms develops such a light till the last movement and it culminates in the absolute climax at the end. The orchestra played with such a fever, the brass was very good; russian brass!  They began the slow intro in movement 1 quite fast. In the last movement the only thing, which was irritating, was that in the wonderful "postal"-theme the horns started much too loud, and didn't develop it out of the orchestra sound. But a phenomical ending then!

Every soloist and the orchestra gave an encore. The violin encore I didn't know, Tokarev played a Chopin etude and the orchestra a Hungarian Dance by Brahms.

Yes, it was a wonderful night.

Daniel


----------



## Nox

...wish I coulda been there!


----------



## James

hehe

What did the violin encore sound like?


----------



## Daniel

Hm, the beginning could have been Ysaie, the ending sounded pseudo-baroque.


----------

